# Router: Probleme ins Internet zu kommen.



## coReDaRk (19. Mai 2005)

Wir haben hier 2 PC´s stehen, beide mit Windows XP installiert.
Nunja ich, mit meinem pPC komm ohne Probleme über den Router ins Internet, aber bei dem anderem PC weigert er sich strickt eine Seite aufzubauen. Ich hab alle Einstellungen auf den pc´s verglichen und sind soweit gleich Eingestellt, nur die automatisch zugewiesene IP ist total anders, eigentlich sollte die 192.168.123.100-199 sein aber ist halt total anders...
wenn ich die jetzt die eigentliche ip, zb 192.168.123.123 manuell reinschreib kann ich wenigstens auf den Router zugreifen über die IP, aber ins Internet komm ich trotzdem nicht, bin langsam am verzweifeln 

mfg dark-544


----------



## beatnut420 (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo
 Du kannst auf Routern festlegen welche MAC Adressen überhaupt zugreifen dürfen.
 Du benutzt DHCP soviel ich bei dir herauslesen kann. Warum? Bei so einem kleinem Nw
 wären statische IP`s viel praktischer, sprich: Router - 192.168.0.1(Gateway)
                                                                  Pc 1 - 192.168.0.2
                                                                  Pc 2  - 192.168.0.3 usw 
 sofern der Router NAT unterstützt(was er sicher macht) sollte dieses NW .
 Sag bescheid ob es funktioniert hat.
 greetz


----------



## zovax (19. Mai 2005)

Wenn du eine statische IP verwendest nicht vergessen, die IP des Routers als Standardgateway und DNS-Server (oder direkt den DNS Server des Providers) einzutragen. Dann sollte es auch funktionieren.


----------



## coReDaRk (19. Mai 2005)

Naja ich hab DHCP benutz, weil ich mich mit Routern und Netzwerken überhaupt nicht auskenne und halt nur das Netzwerk und Internet zum laufen kriegen wollte.

Achja bevor ichs vergesse, auf dem pc von meinem vater funktioniert es, jetzt nur noch eben bei mir dann sag ich nochmal bescheid, vielen dank bisher!

mfg dark

// edit
Funktioniert einwandfrei, vielen vielen dank!
mfg


----------

